# Leaving Portugal



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are about to move away from Portugal, and a bit unsure about the process needed for closing down residencia, tax and fiscal number(maybe also bank accounts - unless these can be kept for a while without living here?!)

Do you know anything about the process - where to go, where to find the needed information and documents to proceed with the process?

BR,
AHKS


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You really don't want to close your Fiscal number or bank accounts until your Tax returns etc all cleared, both can be kept as non Residents, you should inform Financas (local office) that you will no longer be a Resident from ????? date and get your new Non Residence status and address entered, same with bank it can always be closed at a later date.

If you've *sold* a property here 2013 then you must inform Financas on Anexo G that is filed appox April-May 2014 if you've made a profit you must show and declare reinvestment in another EU or EEA country otherwise you be liable for CGT on 50% of profit @ 28%, still need to file Annexo G if loss or breakeven

You should notify any departments your registered with SEF, IMTT (regional offices) Health Service, Social Security (local offices) that you will not be a Resident from ???? date, as far as I know it's only Financas & S/S that have forms but only if you're self employed or paying S/S. 
Then the Utility companies


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Canoeman, thanks a lot for your always highly useful and thorough answers. You're like the true wikipedia of Portugal's expat forum


----------

